# tampa, florida kenpo school?



## guito (Jul 10, 2004)

im gong in vacation this september ,im going to stay with my brother in tampa , iwill love to visit an american kenpo school in my vacations . if anybody knows one please let me know.i am from puerto rico,  i am 1 degree black belt in that system .


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 13, 2004)

guito said:
			
		

> im gong in vacation this september ,im going to stay with my brother in tampa , iwill love to visit an american kenpo school in my vacations . if anybody knows one please let me know.i am from puerto rico, i am 1 degree black belt in that system .


Check this out...It comes highly recommended to me by a friend in the school...http://www.kalikenpo.com/ I've seen some of what Kenny Gonzalez the head instructor there has taught him and it's awesome stuff! :mp5:


----------

